# Phoenix Suns Offseason/Draft Thread



## Dissonance

<a href="http://s48.photobucket.com/albums/f249/Dissonance19/?action=view&current=sunsalaries.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f249/Dissonance19/sunsalaries.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>



*FAs*
Gordan Giricek 
Sean Marks
Eric Piatkowski 
Brian Skinner
D.J Strawberry (team option)


*
Losses*

*

Gains*


*NBA Draft*
15th: Robin Lopez, C, Stanford
48th: Goran Dragic, PG, Slovenia _* acquired from Spurs for Malik Hairston/cash/future 2nd rder_

Links:
*www.draftexpress.com*
*Hoopshype.com*
*NBADRAFT.NET*


----------



## Aylwin

*Re: Phoenix Suns Offseason Thread*

LOL! Might as well start already.


----------



## Ruff Draft

*Re: Phoenix Suns Offseason Thread*

I can't think of much Phoenix can do. They gambled hard on Shaq, and it isn't working.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Phoenix Suns Offseason Thread*

^Exactly. At least with Marion we had an asset that could net us something. He had 17M on the cap next yr. 

I'd want us to blow it up.


----------



## Aylwin

*Re: Phoenix Suns Offseason Thread*

I want a new coach.

Unfortunately, the blame will probably go to Shaq and to Kerr for bringing in Shaq. Personally, I think it could've worked under a different coach. We could've at least gotten past the Spurs and made it to the Western finals.


----------



## bball2223

*Re: Phoenix Suns Offseason Thread*

You guys need to change your mindset!

"Where 4 in a row happens"

Like Journey said don't stop believin, at least until your done for good. 




Honestly though the Suns have two options and they are get rid of Shaq or get rid of D'Antoni.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Phoenix Suns Offseason Thread*

I'll probably get killed for this, but I would entertain a Nash-Baron swap with Golden State.

We'd have to buy Shaq out, no one will want him.


----------



## Aylwin

*Re: Phoenix Suns Offseason Thread*



Dissonance19 said:


> I'll probably get killed for this, but I would entertain a Nash-Baron swap with Golden State.


Don't worry, my arms aren't long enough to strangle you. 

Instead of swapping point guards, why not swap coaches? I think it'll be fun to watch Nellie coach our boys.


----------



## AZsportsDude

*Re: Phoenix Suns Offseason Thread*



Dissonance19 said:


> I'll probably get killed for this, but I would entertain a Nash-Baron swap with Golden State.
> 
> We'd have to buy Shaq out, no one will want him.



i do hate to see this but i think steve needs to go. he's a great guy and a good player but i dont see any fire from him at all. other than hitting that big 3 he has not impressed me at all in this series. GS will not give us baron for nash.


----------



## OneBadLT123

*Re: Phoenix Suns Offseason Thread*

Larry Brown?


----------



## Kekai

*Re: Phoenix Suns Offseason Thread*

**** get rid of everybody. Four years in a row already this ****ing sucks.


----------



## madskillz1_99

*Re: Phoenix Suns Offseason Thread*

LOL, enjoy paying that big man $20M for the next two seasons. And chances are that since you guys won't win it all this year he'll start pouting and go back to being fat lazy Shaq.


----------



## croco

*Re: Phoenix Suns Offseason Thread*

Two years ago, maybe even one season ago Phoenix and Dallas were Top 3-4 teams in the league. Now ? It seems like ten years.


----------



## Arclite

*Re: Phoenix Suns Offseason Thread*

Blow it up. And thankfully we have our 2010 draft pick, which we'll need. Oh, what? We don't have that? Awesome. :no:


----------



## ¹²³

*Re: Phoenix Suns Offseason Thread*

Trade Barbosa.


----------



## nffl

*Re: Phoenix Suns Offseason Thread*

Keep Nash, Bell, Hill, and Amare. Buyout Shaq. Trade Diaw. And actually you know what, keep Barbosa too. We aren't paying him as much as Diaw, only around 6 million a year. At least with his presence we will have legitimate shots at making the playoffs in future years. FIRE D'Antonai and Kerr. Bring in a proven coach, or an Assistant HC from another team (like Avery was except he was in house).

Either draft Donte Green, or somehow tradeup. I doubt that is likely, but if we do blow this team up I'd like an Eric Gordon or an Anthony Randolph. Thats trading up from 15 to 7-8.

In this new NBA, we need an elite SG. I think we have a much better chance at success with a scoring athletic 2 guard (athletic does not mean Barbosa or Bell). Maybe we should take a chance on Keith Bogans while we look for that guy.

Maybe we'll suck next year and grab James Harden in the lottery.


----------



## 604flat_line

*Re: Phoenix Suns Offseason Thread*



AZsportsDude said:


> i do hate to see this but i think steve needs to go. he's a great guy and a good player but i dont see any fire from him at all. other than hitting that big 3 he has not impressed me at all in this series. GS will not give us baron for nash.


WHen your entire team is lacking that fire, its not the individual players, its the coach. The coach's job is EXPLICITLY to prepare the team and motivate them to play their best. D'Antoni simply failed to do his job, period.


----------



## 604flat_line

*Re: Phoenix Suns Offseason Thread*



nffl said:


> Keep Nash, Bell, Hill, and Amare. Buyout Shaq. Trade Diaw. And actually you know what, keep Barbosa too. We aren't paying him as much as Diaw, only around 6 million a year. At least with his presence we will have legitimate shots at making the playoffs in future years. FIRE D'Antonai and Kerr. Bring in a proven coach, or an Assistant HC from another team (like Avery was except he was in house).
> 
> Either draft Donte Green, or somehow tradeup. I doubt that is likely, but if we do blow this team up I'd like an Eric Gordon or an Anthony Randolph. Thats trading up from 15 to 7-8.
> 
> In this new NBA, we need an elite SG. I think we have a much better chance at success with a scoring athletic 2 guard (athletic does not mean Barbosa or Bell). Maybe we should take a chance on Keith Bogans while we look for that guy.
> 
> Maybe we'll suck next year and grab James Harden in the lottery.


I think we had a better team with Joe Johnson and Steven Hunter but heck thats in the past. I really think Joe Johnson was a huge deal though, imagine if we still had him, it would really open up the floor for Amare and other guys.

I completely agree with your initial assessment though. We aren't lacking in anything talent wise, we just need some a couple young guys and 1 maybe 2 solid vets to come off the bench, replace the 2 D'Antoni's with someone experienced and accomplished and we should be ready to go to the finals at the very least. The time for this core isn't over yet and it won't be for another year or 2. 

Hold on to Diaw and Barbosa, seriously. These guys are young, durable, and have LOADS of potential. At worst they might turn into really good bench guys, at best they could both be perenial all stars. I'll take that.

I honestly think that the Colangelos were why we were doing so good, and once we lost both of them we lost all our mojo. I don't want to see any player movement until the front office and coaching is shored up. I don't think Kerr made a bad choice with Shaq, I still like that trade plenty, but the coaching just doesn't cut it so much so that we need a brilliant GM to put things back together.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: Phoenix Suns Offseason Thread*

The Suns can't blow this team up. They have no picks the next couple years and nobody will take anyone from the team other than Amare.


----------



## Aylwin

*Re: Phoenix Suns Offseason Thread*



Kunlun said:


> The Suns can't blow this team up. They have no picks the next couple years and nobody will take anyone from the team other than Amare.


That's what I'm thinking also. There's a few things we can do but the biggest move would be to replace D'Antoni. A new coach would bring immediate change. He could change the way the Suns play and could also change the mindset. It's what the players need.

Defense, for example, has always been a weakness. I don't blame the players too much though. I think Bell, Hill and even Diaw are good defenders but defense is about strategy and strategy is the responsibility of the coach. We complain that Amare's weak on defense. But who does he have to teach him? And who's insisted that he play center?

As for the individual players, here's my view:

Amare - A keeper who could probably improve a lot under a better coach
Nash - I'm biased towards him but I think he's the best player on the team
Shaq - Keep him or buy him out. It could work either way with a new coach.
Hill - Keep him. Veteran's minimum and still a good player.
Bell - We can use him if he stays but it's not big deal to get rid of him.
LB - Keep him. He has talent and not expensive.
Giricek - Expendable.
Diaw - Tricky one. Most of the time I want to get rid of him. But he still shows enough promise for me to be willing to give him another chance under a different coach. He probably needs a tough disciplinarian who'll give him regular kicks in the butt. Just look at how Parker has developed under Popovich.


----------



## 604flat_line

*Re: Phoenix Suns Offseason Thread*

Hey guys lets go kidnap Rick Adelman, sound good?

We need an older, seasoned, playoff experienced coach like a mother****er.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Phoenix Suns Offseason Thread*



Kunlun said:


> The Suns can't blow this team up. They have no picks the next couple years and nobody will take anyone from the team other than Amare.



We have next yr's pick.


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: Phoenix Suns Offseason Thread*



Dissonance19 said:


> We have next yr's pick.


Unless we manage to have three 35+ year olds that are constantly logging more than 35mpg every game and eventually break down before the all star break, I don't see any chance of us getting a good pick out of it!


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Phoenix Suns Offseason Thread*

<a href="http://s48.photobucket.com/albums/f249/Dissonance19/?action=view&current=bomb.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f249/Dissonance19/bomb.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## DANNY

*Re: Phoenix Suns Offseason Thread*

dont be so down suns fan you guys should build around shaq

he made a championship promise, he will deliver


----------



## Steez

*Re: Phoenix Suns Offseason Thread*

D'antoni getting fired is a good start, I think.


----------



## Aylwin

*Re: Phoenix Suns Offseason Thread*



Steez said:


> D'antoni getting fired is a good start, I think.


If you ask me, that's enough. Any thing else we do in the offseason is a bonus.


----------



## Kekai

*Re: Phoenix Suns Offseason Thread*

No Suns ball for a long time...well there is always next year :sadbanana:
We need to get rid of Barbosa already. He is just not cutting it. 1-7 today, laid a goose egg the other game 0-7, **** game 4, we were up the whole game and he was playing against the spurs scrubs. I love him, hes such a loveable guy but he needs to go already.


----------



## Tiz

*Re: Phoenix Suns Offseason Thread*

Just looking at it from a financial standpoint something is going to have be done in the offseason.

Include the Player option on Hill and the team option on Strawberry, the payroll is at just over $70 million for next season and that only covers 9 players, so would have 4 spots to fill. Now granted if Dantoni sticks around all he needs is 8 players.

Diaw's stock probably went up after his playoff performance (and unlike Tim Thomas and others he was not playing for a contract). So he is probably going to be the easiest to move.

Bell and Barbosa are a steal at the current salaries ( 6 & 5 million) and doubt you get get something back of equal value at those dollar levels.

Shaq's contract is just so big that I doubt we could move it. Maybe just need to ride out another year and see what a buyout may look like of the final year of that contract. Unless of course the Sonics are bound and determined to piss off the fan base even more and could be convinced to take a trade.

Amare should stay put. Future of the franchise.

There are some teams out there that have some very interesting pieces that may be good for the Suns. The two that come to mind are Golden State (not Baron) and Chicago.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Phoenix Suns Offseason Thread*

Pietrus and Barnes, you must mean. Barnes had a bad yr so he could come cheap.

Pietrus started off the same, but picked it up til he got hurt. Might take some of the MLE, or all. I wonder if they'd plan on using it at all though.


----------



## Tiz

*Re: Phoenix Suns Offseason Thread*



Dissonance19 said:


> Pietrus and Barnes, you must mean. Barnes had a bad yr so he could come cheap.
> 
> Pietrus started off the same, but picked it up til he got hurt. Might take some of the MLE, or all. I wonder if they'd plan on using it at all though.


Exactly. Yes Barnes had an off year but has shown signs in the past. Pietrus would flourish here. Also look at Azubuike, decent numbers in limited minutes. Dream would be Jackson who is only at 7mil next year, just don't know how his "attitude" would go on this team.


----------



## bircan

*Re: Phoenix Suns Offseason Thread*

How do Barnes and Pietrus rate defensively? An athlete that can shoot 3's and actually defend consistently will benefit this team greatly. Like a younger Battier with more offensive power perhaps.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Phoenix Suns Offseason Thread*

Pietrus would be ideal. He fits what you just said. He's a good defender, but could work on his shooting a little more. Even though he has gotten better over last 2 yrs.


----------



## The Hedo Show

*Re: Phoenix Suns Offseason Thread*

Pietrus would be an awesome pick up.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Phoenix Suns Offseason Thread*

Really wish we could package the 15th pick and something to move up for one of the young guards like Bayless or Mayo. 

Also, if this team's going to suck, it's best to do it next yr, and try to come back from it, or something. Don't want it to happen in 2010.


----------



## Ruff Draft

*Re: Phoenix Suns Offseason Thread*

Bayless would be an awesome building block for Phoenix. That would be insane.


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Phoenix Suns Offseason Thread*

Who are Suns looking to draft? Who do the mock drafts have us picking?


----------



## The Hedo Show

*Re: Phoenix Suns Offseason Thread*



Ruff Draft said:


> Bayless would be an awesome building block for Phoenix. That would be insane.


lol... i played with this kid in high school. i dropped 25 and he was guarding me lol. im 19 and not in the NBA


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Phoenix Suns Offseason Thread*



Seuss said:


> *Who are Suns looking to draft?* Who do the mock drafts have us picking?


Too early to know.

nbadraft.net has us taking SF Chase Budinger out of Arizona and draft express has us taking SF Nicolas Batum from overseas.


----------



## The Hedo Show

*Re: Phoenix Suns Offseason Thread*

pietrus>bayless!!!!!!!!!! get it done kerr!!!!


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Phoenix Suns Offseason Thread*



S.T.A.T.1 said:


> pietrus>bayless!!!!!!!!!! get it done kerr!!!!


What's the point in saying that? They play different positions.


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Phoenix Suns Offseason Thread*

I don't know college ball, but what position Bayless play?


----------



## The Hedo Show

*Re: Phoenix Suns Offseason Thread*

Jerryd Bayless plays decent defense first hand... he always kept me in front of him but he cant guard a jump shot... guys like rip hamilton will destroy him all day... he has good athleticism, however he struggles to finish off the foul... the NBA these days, its mandatory to convert the 3 point play... his jumpshot is decently effective, but its nothing special... i think he turns out to be a bust.. if im wrong then im entering the league..


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Phoenix Suns Offseason Thread*



Seuss said:


> I don't know college ball, but what position Bayless play?


PG/SG. He's out of the Suns drafting range anyway.


----------



## IntelligentlyDesigned

*Re: Phoenix Suns Offseason Thread*

Hill said he wasn't interested in playing for any other team, I'm sure he gets signed again. IMO, we should give Shaq one more shot and if it doesn't get us anywhere then Sarver should buy him out (will never happen though). 

We should keep Strawberry, Skinner, and Giricek.

Trade Barbosa (ball hog IMO) and if necessary, Diaw. We all know Diaw can play ball when he wants to and if we trade him and he goes back to playing the kind of ball that won him MIP, :mad2: 

Maybe we need a new coach that will slap him around?


----------



## bircan

*Re: Phoenix Suns Offseason Thread*

That angry emoticon is just so funny hehe. 

Yes, I think we shouldn't trade Diaw, for like you said, the guy can be an outstanding contributor to our team, more so when Hill retires and Diaw gets more minutes. 

Return Giricek and Skinner cheap, they have a yr under their belt and hopefully they will be more effective under our next coach. Strawberry is already under contract isn't he? Well, hes a useful young guard for us. Hopefully with better control, less TOs and better defensive effort, we can slap this squad into shape <- Depends on coach.


----------



## Hyperion

*Suns Draft Thread*

Okay, who should the Suns draft this year? My picks are Joe Alexander or Anthony Randolph at 15. We don't get our own pick this year unfortunately. But we do get two second rounders.... we gotta get the crazy Israeli Omri Casspi just because he would have a built in awesome nickname or call him the Hebrew Hammer.


----------



## Aylwin

*Re: Suns Draft Thread*

I don't watch college ball but I had a look at the videos here: http://search.nba.com/search/?sp_a=...012bbc1&type=video&sp_q="Draft+2008+Prospect"

From what I saw, Joe Alexander looked good. I also liked Brandon Rush and Richard Roby. Anthony Randolph looks like he'll be in the top 10, at least according to the mock draft.

I would've liked to get Brook Lopez. He seems to move well around the basket and also plays good D.


----------



## Ruff Draft

*Re: Phoenix Suns Offseason Thread*

I don't think much needs to be done after singing a swingman like Pietrus, and finding a more complete coach. Of course there are Diaw/Barbosa rumors, but I wouldn't rush into them. Barbosa can run where he wants. Diaw I don't see working out too well.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Phoenix Suns Offseason Thread*

I merged the draft thread in with the offseason thread. No point in making a separate thread. I put specific links in the first post for the draft so it acts as one.

Joe Alexander, D.J Augustin, Darrell Arthur, Brandon Rush, Roy Hibbert are some of prospects I like that are close to or are in this range. There are some others I wouldn't mind, too. 

But I still really wish we could move up. Not enough ammo.


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: Phoenix Suns Offseason Thread*



Dissonance19 said:


> I merged the draft thread in with the offseason thread. No point in making a separate thread. I put specific links in the first post for the draft so it acts as one.
> 
> Joe Alexander, D.J Augustin, Darrell Arthur, Brandon Rush, Roy Hibbert are some of prospects I like that are close to or are in this range. There are some others I wouldn't mind, too.
> 
> But I still really wish we could move up. Not enough ammo.


Hibbert sucks. He'll be a 12 million a year player because of his size putting up 10pts and 10reb a game at his best.
I like Arthur but he probably won't be there, and we have Amare. If we were to draft him, it'd move Amare back to Center and he can't play center. We don't need or want an undersized PG who is not athletic in Augustin. We could draft Rush, but I would put him behind Alexander and Randolph


----------



## Dissonance

Honestly, I just threw Hibbert's name in there.

I want no part of Randolph. Looks like he'll be kind of a project. Suns are probably going to get someone who can help right away.


----------



## Aylwin

How about Nicolas Batum:

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/PT7SV6qAGGQ&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/PT7SV6qAGGQ&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/akr4jxCARXk&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/akr4jxCARXk&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## Kekai

^ I'd rather have Donte Greene or Brandon Rush. Batum seems kind of raw and I wonder how he would handle taking a beating in the NBA being so skinny. I hope our new coach actually plays the rooks/DJ/Alando though, or better yet I hope we don't trade away our damn picks this year.


----------



## Dissonance

I doubt we bring in someone who's going to take time. As I said before, judging by what Kerr's said, we're going to go after someone they think can help out right away.


----------



## Kekai

I wonder if we'll have a coach by draft time.


----------



## Dissonance

If I had to guess, it'd be during the NBA Finals or shortly after. But they better hurry up. Taking so damn long in the 1st leg of interviews.

ps Kekai, nbadraft.net has DeRozan going #2 in their '09 mock.


----------



## Aylwin

The draft is still a month away so I'm guessing yes.

I guess Batum does look like a project. I think he has potential though. Maybe we can pick him up in the 2nd round if he's still available.


----------



## Kekai

Dissonance19 said:


> If I had to guess, it'd be during the NBA Finals or shortly after. But they better hurry up. Taking so damn long in the 1st leg of interviews.
> 
> ps Kekai, nbadraft.net has DeRozan going #2 in their '09 mock.


Do we have our 09 pick? Or is that one traded to the Sonics? **** full on tank this season then grab DeRozan LOL...
ps: but I'd be happy with lil romeo too  haha



> The draft is still a month away so I'm guessing yes.
> 
> I guess Batum does look like a project. I think he has potential though. Maybe we can pick him up in the 2nd round if he's still available.


Damn aylwin if we pick up batum at 48 that would be a huge steal lol, no way he drops out of the first round.


----------



## Dissonance

Batum's projected to actually go in 13-20 range. If they do want him, they'd have to take him there.


----------



## Dissonance

Kekai said:


> Do we have our 09 pick? Or is that one traded to the Sonics? **** full on tank this season then grab DeRozan LOL...
> ps: but I'd be happy with lil romeo too  haha


Yep, we do have it. If we're going to suck, it's best to do it next yr. 2010 is not the yr to do it since Sonics own it. There might be a chance we don't make the playoffs next yr anyway.


----------



## Kekai

That is really gonna suck then...I can't see how we are going to do better in 2010 than 2009


----------



## Dissonance

Well, depends on the coach, draft pick, FA or two we get. Maybe a full yr of Shaq, the team can get used to him too.


----------



## Aylwin

Dissonance19 said:


> Maybe a full yr of Shaq, the team can get used to him too.


I think the problem with that is by the time we get used to him it'll nearly be time for him to retire or have an even more reduced role. It would be nice if we could get a good young center who could learn under Shaq and then eventually replace him as a starter.


----------



## NorthSideHatrik

Would Suns fans do this?

So here's the deal. I'm playing a fantasy game with a friend (mostly just for video games). For the last few years, We've been trying to see who can "build" the best team staying as realistic as possible. Frequently, copying real trades. That said, i hold the your two missing picks (08 and 10)and the pick spurs pick in between(09). Would you trade Barbosa, and Diaw to get your two picks back? Taking back no salary in the process.

Edit- I can throw in Delfino also.


----------



## Dissonance

One of em for the '010 pick, I'd do. I could really see the team just collapsing that season, so it might be a really good pick. Which is why it makes no sense that they traded it with no protection. A lot of salary comes off as well. Would've been a nice building block for the future.


----------



## Dissonance

This is pretty funny. 

Current Mock drafts for the Phoenix Suns are as is...

Draft Express
Brandon Rush SG/SF, Kansas

ESPN's Chad Ford
Donte Greene, SF, Syracuse

SI.com
Nicolas Batum, SF/SF, France

Collegehoops.net
Chris Douglas Roberts, SG, Memphis

Insidehoops.com
Roy Hibbert, C, Georgetown

Ridiculousupside.com
Joe Alexander, SF, West Virginia

nbcsports.com
Robin Lopez, C, Stanford

hoopsworld.com
Nicolas Batum, SG/SF, France

Probasketballnews.com
Darrell Arthur, PF, Kansas

nbadraft.net
DJ Augustin, PG, Texas


----------



## bircan

looks mostly like a SF is needed, so they think. But we need this player to be somewhat mature/ ready to contribute, because we have to infuse that young blood and develop them faster now that we are aging. a SG/SF would be best insurance for Diaw and Bell. But a C is in dire need - unless we get Skinner and pickup Marks or someother big. 

Take your pick, we need most positions, just be sure they count either now, or not too far down the track. 15 as a number isn't bad at all, so hopefully we can get something that we like


----------



## Hyperion

NorthSideHatrik said:


> Would Suns fans do this?
> 
> So here's the deal. I'm playing a fantasy game with a friend (mostly just for video games). For the last few years, We've been trying to see who can "build" the best team staying as realistic as possible. Frequently, copying real trades. That said, i hold the your two missing picks (08 and 10)and the pick spurs pick in between(09). Would you trade Barbosa, and Diaw to get your two picks back? Taking back no salary in the process.
> 
> Edit- I can throw in Delfino also.


No because Diaw is going to be the one who the offense is going to be run through. Barbosa still has a lot of upside, moreso than a draft pick and at about the same price.


----------



## Dissonance

Another player I forgot to mention on my list on the last page is Bill Walker. Hope they'd give him a look. Yes, at 15. Kid's got ability and has been underrated all yr. 


Not at all surprised at this. Says Suns have taken a liking to Rush. 



link



> Rush has spent some time working on his body since the season ended, that much is evident. His upper body looks quite a bit more toned these days, although his lower body still needs some work. His wingspan is fantastic, likely somewhere in the 7-foot range, and he really knows how to use it to its fullest to get his shot off with his high release point.
> 
> Rush’s strength and size makes shooting from behind the NBA 3-point line a piece of cake in this setting. He looked effortless knocking down shot after shot, and only needed a glimpse of daylight to spot up while being defended in a fairly competitive pickup game by Bobby Simmons. He also defended him extremely well on the other side of the ball, using his length and height to contest his shots effectively, and not being afraid to fight back when the much stronger veteran took him down to the paint and posted him up.
> 
> In terms of weaknesses, Rush’s ball-handling skills are clearly a work in progress—the ball slows him down and he struggles a bit to beat guys off the dribble. The obvious lack of aggression he showed at times offensively at Kansas wasn’t something you could really measure in this type of setting. Still, teams are going to like the things that he brings to the table—size, athleticism, length, perimeter shooting, and excellent defensive ability—the combination of which is pretty hard to find in an NBA swingman, and could make him a very safe pick starting in the late lottery. *There were rumblings here in Chicago that Phoenix in particular at #15 has taken a liking to him. *
> 
> Less than a year removed from the ACL surgery that forced him to return to Kansas last season and indirectly helped him win a national championship, Rush’s athleticism is slowly returning to the level it was prior to his injury. It wouldn’t be surprising if he looked a lot more explosive in his rookie season than he did in his final year in college, ala Carl Landry, as it often takes up to 18 months to fully recover from the surgery (which many players now return much stronger from.)
> 
> Thoughts from Procopio: “Brandon Rush is one of the top wing players in the draft. No one plays off the ball better than him. He brings a lot of things to the table, starting with his very good size, which allow him to play either the 2 or the 3. He is long, athletic, and has a great basketball IQ. He can already make shots from deep. You can run him off pick and roll plays, pin downs, and he’s great in transition.
> 
> He reminds me of Caron Butler. He has the ability to handle the ball, spot-up and make deep shots, and defend. He can do so much. The sky is the limit for him. I think in time, he develop into a team’s second or third best player. He can be a top 50 player in this league without question, because he can do so much, and he’s so athletically gifted. At that position you need, length, speed, size, and skills-- and he has all that. Some of the 2’s in this draft are very limited, very undersized. This kid can do a lot of things. He’s been going full speed since he got here. He has a lot of upside. He’s a guy you have to discuss from 5 on. You can put him in the same breath as Gallinari, Eric Gordon. He needs to learn some things, but I really like Brandon Rush, I’m a big fan. Whether we trained him or not.”


----------



## Hyperion

Walker sounds like a project and Rush sounds like a bust.


----------



## Dissonance

IceMan23and3 said:


> Walker sounds like a project and Rush sounds like a bust.


This is coming from someone who likes Randolph.


----------



## Jammin

^lmao.

Man I've been saying Rush for a good 3 months now. He looks like he could be a solid contributor off the bench in his rookie season (depending on who our coach is).


----------



## Dissonance

If we do get Rush, I wouldn't be surprised to see us try to sign Duhon. They've tried to trade for him before. 

I could also see us trying to get Kurt Thomas back, or going for Diop. Matt Barnes also seems more like a realistic option than Pietrus. 


Oh, here's *2008 Free Agent List*


----------



## WhoDaBest23

I realize that the Suns are more than likely going to draft a swingman in this draft, but what about Alando Tucker who they drafted last year? I thought he was a horrible pick for them, but what's his standing in Phoenix? Does he even have a chance to get PT?


----------



## Dissonance

I hated that pick. I never liked him in college. But I really have no clue to expect from him, or what they expect. 

I was also totally pissed off when they traded Rudy Fernandez. Out of all the prospects they've traded over the yr's, he's one of the few I know they liked. I didn't get that either.


----------



## WhoDaBest23

Dissonance19 said:


> I hated that pick. I never liked him in college. But I really have no clue to expect from him, or what they expect.
> 
> I was also totally pissed off when they traded Rudy Fernandez. Out of all the prospects they've traded over the yr's, he's one of the few I know they liked. I didn't get that either.


The Rudy Fernandez definitely made no sense at all. If they weren't planning on playing their rookie, then why didn't they just keep Fernandez, who they knew wasn't coming over. I'm not complaining though since I'm a Blazers fan. He'd really look well on either team really.

One thing I'm looking forward to for the Suns is the development of DJ Strawberry. I really think he could be a real nice role player for the Suns. Seems like they like him more than Tucker already.


----------



## Dissonance

WhoDaBest23 said:


> The Rudy Fernandez definitely made no sense at all. *If they weren't planning on playing their rookie, then why didn't they just keep Fernandez, who they knew wasn't coming over.* I'm not complaining though since I'm a Blazers fan. He'd really look well on either team really.
> 
> One thing I'm looking forward to for the Suns is the development of DJ Strawberry. I really think he could be a real nice role player for the Suns. Seems like they like him more than Tucker already.


EXACTLY! 

Man, the Blazers are going to be ridiculous. I know LMA is the perfect compliment for Oden, but if they could dangle him and #13, or him and something else to get Rose, I think you do it. PGs are harder to come by. 

Yeah, we're all looking forward to seeing more out of DJ. A lot of us here felt like he should've played more this season. But with D'Antoni gone, we will see more out of him and more from our young players. I doubt Kerr will hire a guy who keeps short rotations.


----------



## Dissonance

Does anyone think about the other potential deals we could've gotten for Marion? I mean, midseason, this offseason, or hell, even last few offseasons. 

And the front office settles for Shaq? 

Out of all the countless rumors Matrix's been involved in? I find myself not being able my wrap my mind around that lately. I can't help but wonder how many deals they turned down over the yrs that would've been a million times better. Joe Dumars called about his availability last summer, and I remember him saying Kerr's price was too high (draft pick and 2 starters). I wonder what he was willing to offer. Maybe Sheed? I doubt Prince, Billups, or RIP, right? If it were Sheed, how could they turn that down?

On the plus side, if it didn't work, his deal ended next yr. Not 2 yrs from now.


----------



## Dissonance

^ After doing some investigating, it was Wallace.

:banghead:


----------



## croco

Wow, he could have solved most of the defensive problems and also stretch the defense, make room for Amare inside, Nash's drives etc.


----------



## WhoDaBest23

Dissonance19 said:


> ^ After doing some investigating, it was Wallace.
> 
> :banghead:


Yikes. You have a link to that? I'd like to read about that one.

Sheed would've been perfect for the Suns. Defensive presence, outside shooter... Can only imagine now.


----------



## Dissonance

Yeah, me too. As I said before if it didn't work out, he'd be an expiring deal next yr, or they could've moved him this summer. 

Links are here and here


----------



## Dissonance

Suns started workouts yesterday. Went unnoticed with the coach search, I guess.



link



> Meanwhile, Phoenix also began looking at draft prospects Wednesday with visits from Syracuse swingman Donte Greene and Louisiana State forward Anthony Randolph. Greene could come into play at the Suns' 15th pick but Randolph surely will be gone by then, showing that Phoenix has an eye on moving up in the draft, if possible.
> 
> The Suns will have more workouts Friday, Sunday and Thursday with a new rule allowing them to bring in as many as six at a time. Friday's workout is scheduled to include Texas point guard D.J. Augustin while Sunday's group is slated to feature the likes of Florida power forward Marreese Spreights and Stanford center Robin Lopez.


----------



## Dissonance

Dissonance19 said:


> This is pretty funny.
> 
> Current Mock drafts for the Phoenix Suns are as is...
> 
> Draft Express
> Brandon Rush SG/SF, Kansas
> 
> ESPN's Chad Ford
> Donte Greene, SF, Syracuse
> 
> SI.com
> Nicolas Batum,SF, France
> 
> Collegehoops.net
> Chris Douglas Roberts, SG, Memphis
> 
> Insidehoops.com
> Roy Hibbert, C, Georgetown
> 
> hoopsworld.com
> Nicolas Batum, SG/SF, France
> 
> Probasketballnews.com
> Darrell Arthur, PF, Kansas
> 
> nbadraft.net
> DJ Augustin, PG, Texas





Mock drafts as of today (above was from 5/25). Some were removed due to no updated versions from May. So I added different ones. 


Draft Express
Brandon Rush,SF, Kansas

ESPN's Chad Ford
Brandon Rush, SF, Kansas

SI.com
Nicolas Batum, SF, France

Collegehoops.net
Nicolas Batum, SF, France

Insidehoops.com
Joe Alexander, SF, West Virginia 

hoopsworld.com
Donte Greene, SF, Syracuse

nbadraft.net
Chase Budinger, SF, Arizona

hoopshype.com
Brandon Rush SF, Kansas

realgm.com
Kevin Love, C, UCLA


----------



## Seuss

We'll probably draft a small forward, since Grant Hill is up in the air. He'll probably come back, but having a fresh rookie to help give him some resting minutes would be a smart move.


----------



## WildByNature

OK, I am not on this forum as much as I would like, so I do not know what has been dicussed as far as Draft Day Trades.

Here in PHX, I keep hearing that the Suns might be trading Barbosa and the #15 (ATL's) for a Top 10 pick. And I started to think about who the Suns could trade with to get into the Top 10. Here are some examples:

Trade #1
Barbosa and #15 
FOR
May and #9

Suns get another Big to add to the front court of Amare & Shaq. And they move into the TOP 10.

Trade #2
Barbosa and #15
FOR
KVH, #10 and #21

The Suns move into the Top 10 and get an extra first and KVH's contract has a Team Option for 08-09 and 09-10 Seasons. So the Suns could cut him after the trade is complete, saving Money (Sarver's favorite word).

Either way the Suns need to make a deal this offseason so the future does not look so disappointing.


----------



## Dissonance

Suns workout list from realgm.

Phoenix – Anthony Randolph, PF, LSU, Donte Greene, SF, Syracuse, D.J. Augustin, PG, Texas, Mario Chalmers, PG, Kansas, Drew Neitzel, SG, Michigan State, Rodrigue Beaubois, PG, France, Nathan Jawai, C, Australia, Robin Lopez, C, Stanford, JaVale McGee, C, Nevada, Marreese Speights, PF, Florida, Chase Budinger, SF, Arizona, Joe Alexander, SF, West Virginia, Nicolas Batum, SF, France, Lee Cummard, SG, BYU, Curtis Terry, SF, UNLV, Maarty Leunen, PF, Oregon, Brandon Rush, SG, Kansas, Courtney Lee, SF, Western Kentucky, Chris Douglas-Roberts, SF, Memphis, Bill Walker, PF, Kansas State, Gary Forbes, SF, UMASS, J.R. Giddens, SG, New Mexico, Trent Plaisted, C, BYU


----------



## Jammin

If we don't draft Brandon Rush, I'll cry.


----------



## Dissonance

Here's my current Big Board at 15. If it's none of them, then I'll cry. Though I'll be excited to a lesser extent with certain ones. If Darrell Arthur slips, he'd move ahead of Jordan. Or Gallinari, he'd go behind CDR. 

I wish we had the 24th pick. I like this draft better than last yr's for some reason. 

1. Joe Alexander, SF, West Virginia
2. Brandon Rush, SF, Kansas
3. DeAndre Jordan, C, Texas A & M
4. Bill Walker, SF, Kansas State
5. Chris Douglas-Roberts, SG/SF, Memphis 
6. Nicolas Batum, SF, France
7. Roy Hibbert, C, Georgetown
8. Donte Greene, SF, Syracuse
9. Kosta Koufos, C, Ohio State
10. Chase Budinger, SF, Arizona


----------



## Aylwin

There are no Odens or Durants but this year's draft seems to be pretty deep. I don't know if we need to try to move up in the draft but perhaps we should try to trade for an additional 1st round pick?


----------



## Dissonance

I hope so. 

Someone on this board (Coatesvillian, a Sixers fan) suggested on trading 16th pick/ cheaper filler for Diaw (if they couldn't get Brand). They have capspace to eat the rest of his salary. If we could get a backup PG in FA or in another trade to handle his responsibilities and/or a player that is somewhat capable as a filler from them, I would so do that. 

Suns could get Alexander or Rush at 15, and then maybe Batum, who they could stash overseas or keep him here and bring him along slowly. Or just take someone else who they think could contribute this season. Suns would have options.


----------



## WhoDaBest23

So pretty much the consensus is that the Suns will draft a SF. Definitely makes sense if not for a big man. I'm all for them moving up in the draft as long as they get the right player. I'd seriously be ecstatic if they can somehow land Alexander. If not them, then Portland.


----------



## Dissonance

They probably prefer a SG/SF who can defend and shoot. But I think they go BPA. Could be a PG like Augustin if he's there (he would be high on my list if I thought he lasted near us), or C like Jordan. Depends on how it shakes out.

Another thing I wanted to comment on. After doing some research, I can definitely see the appeal of Anthony Randolph. Seems to have Marion-like qualities, but with better ball handling skills (way better than I thought), and there's smoothness to his game. Can't shoot too well from what I have seen though. He would probably fall somewhere from 7-10 for me on my Suns big board (check last page). I'll make a new one soon haha.


----------



## Dissonance

Budinger pulled out of the draft. I'm kinda glad. It might've kept from us from taking someone else I'd rather have over him. Then again, it opens up more possibility for us to take someone I don't like at all.

Draft express has said that the Bucks seem to be down to Alexander and Randolph. How does that impact us? I think they're leaning towards Alexander so he probably won't be around. In the event he does slide, I doubt he gets past the Blazers. Which means Randolph could slide a little. With my newfound intrigue on him, as mentioned just above, I wouldn't mind it, depending on certain circumstances. 

Draft Express also said...


link


> Brandon Rush also drew some extremely high praise, as his size, length and skill-level were mentioned as big pluses, as was the fact that he can play two positions and looks to be in terrific shape athletically. He played strong defense, shot the ball well from outside, and even showed some nice craftiness with a few hook shots inside. Most executives we spoke with have Rush going either at 15 (Phoenix) or 17 (Toronto) in their personal mock drafts, but there is a chance that a team like Seattle or Cleveland for example could jump up ahead of them and take him at 13th if they can strike a deal with Portland (whose pick is clearly on the block).


----------



## Dissonance

My new big board for the Suns at 15. Though a few are probably out of reach. 

1. Joe Alexander, SF, West Virginia 
2. Brandon Rush, SG/SF, Kansas 
3. Anthony Randolph, SF, LSU 
4. Danilo Gallinari, SF, Italy 
5. Roy Hibbert, C, Georgetown 
6. Nicolas Batum, SG/SF, France
7. Darrell Arthur, PF, Kansas
8. Chris Douglas-Roberts, SG/SF, Memphis 
9. Mario Chalmers, PG, Kansas,
10. DeAndre Jordan, C, Texas A & M 
11. Robin Lopez, C, Stanford
12. Marreese Speights, PF/C, Florida 
13. Kosta Koufos, C, Ohio State



2nd rd pick (#48)

1. Jamont Gordon, SG, Miss St
2. Goran Dragic, PG, Slovenia


----------



## Dissonance

Ford's latest mock has us taking Brandon Rush. 

But also says, we have a major interest in Mario Chalmers and Robin Lopez, and Anthony Randolph. Good to hear we like Randolph. Even though it took me a while to open my eyes on him (see 3 posts above). I wasn't sure if they were interested in him as his name never came up. 


Of course, it's a pretty known fact that we're also trying to move up for Joe Alexander and/or Russell Westbrook, too. I don't like Westbrook very much though.


----------



## Hyperion

Dissonance19 said:


> My new big board for the Suns at 15. Though a few are probably out of reach.
> 
> 1. Joe Alexander, SF, West Virginia
> 2. Brandon Rush, SG/SF, Kansas
> 3. Anthony Randolph, SF, LSU
> 4. Danilo Gallinari, SF, Italy
> 5. Roy Hibbert, C, Georgetown
> 6. Nicolas Batum, SG/SF, France
> 7. Darrell Arthur, PF, Kansas
> 8. Chris Douglas-Roberts, SG/SF, Memphis
> 9. Mario Chalmers, PG, Kansas,
> 10. DeAndre Jordan, C, Texas A & M
> 11. Robin Lopez, C, Stanford
> 12. Marreese Speights, PF/C, Florida
> 13. Kosta Koufos, C, Ohio State
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd rd pick (#48)
> 
> 1. Jamont Gordon, SG, Miss St
> 2. Goran Dragic, PG, Slovenia


I like this list a lot. I feel good with this list. Except I would invert 2 and 3 but other than that it's pretty much spot on. I hope we don't have to go to plan E or lower. If the Suns get any of the top 3 it would be a successful draft IMO. Too bad the crazy Israeli pulled out of the draft. Omri Casspi.


----------



## Dissonance

Yeah, 1, 2, or 3 would make me happy.

Rest of it, someone of em listed, not sure they're even interested. Like Hibbert, Ganllinari ( if he fell), Arthur, CDR, and Koufos


----------



## Hyperion

New rumor: looks like the Suns may trade No 15 and Barbosa for Maggette and the No 7.


----------



## Dissonance

Yeah, I heard about that. Only way it'd work is if Maggs doesn't opt out. His deadline is not til after the draft, so it probably won't happen.

Plus, if we move up at 7, and have him fill the SF role, we might end up taking Westbrook, not Alexander. I'd rather take our chances at getting Rush, or Randolph with 15th pick than take him.


----------



## Hyperion

I think that's the reason why they're so keen to move up is for Alexander. Hill is too old and frail. Maggette is going to go after one season at most. This their real attempt to get their No1 pick and I like it!


----------



## Dissonance

IceMan23and3 said:


> I think that's the reason why they're so keen to move up is for Alexander. Hill is too old and frail. Maggette is going to go after one season at most. This their real attempt to get their No1 pick and I like it!


Yeah, that's what I hope their thought process would be. Bayless might end up being there, too. Wonder if they'd pull the trigger on him?


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: Suns Draft Thread*



IceMan23and3 said:


> Okay, who should the Suns draft this year? My picks are Joe Alexander or Anthony Randolph at 15. We don't get our own pick this year unfortunately. But we do get two second rounders.... we gotta get the crazy Israeli Omri Casspi just because he would have a built in awesome nickname or call him the Hebrew Hammer.


I just wanted to quote myself just in case we do get Alexander to show that I was always for him. Same goes for Randolph.


----------



## Dissonance

I was always for Joe as well. Rush too.


This video had a part in why I changed my mind about Randolph.


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-CRtna5iDFc&hl=en"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-CRtna5iDFc&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Hyperion

Hell yeah, that's what I'm talking about! I think they're both going to be very good in the NBA (Randolph has more upside IMO but is riskier and we need someone who is ready now, so I give the edge to Alexander)


----------



## Dissonance

At 15, Randolph would be worth it. Especially, over some of the others in that mid rd spot. While they do know we need someone to help now, they're not confining to that thought. It's good to kinda start a future core now, too. Randolph could be ready by the time Nash/Shaq come off the books, and us making a possible FA splash with the room. 

Alexander still needs a little time though, too. But with his work ethic, it would come a lot quicker. I think he has as much upside as Randolph does though.


I can't seem to find any good video clips on Alexander.


----------



## Dissonance

This video illustrates some or most of the things I (and they) like about Rush. Most ready to make an impact for us. But not enough to beat out Joe because of his upside.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Ad4JPI1lBE4&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Ad4JPI1lBE4&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Hyperion

I'm still not sold on Rush. I just don't think he's going to be NBA good.


----------



## bircan

Do we have needs years 1st rounder? Pick a solid SG/SF type this year, and go for a big man next year to replace Shaq. Unless of course they find a pure PG sometime between now and then.

Hopefully we resign Skinner. That leaves us with Amare, Shaq and Skinner on the front line. Diaw is a part time PF, so we may need to sign another FA big.


----------



## Dissonance

Yeah, we have next yr's pick. Which is a good thing. If we're .500 or lower, the Suns will blow it up midseason I heard. It's best to do it this yr if the team's not doing well, with no 2010 pick. 


Suns are gonna look at Chris Duhon, Anthony Johnson, and Tyronn Lue at back up PG spot. Please. be. Duhon. They've gone after him every yr for last 4 yrs. 

I'm not sure if we're going to resign Skinner. I also hope we still try to find a SF and still explore Barbosa/Diaw trades.


----------



## Hyperion

We just drafted Skinner's replacement. A 7 footer with no offensive skills and can foul out.


----------

